# Got myself a miniature horse~



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

SO a few years ago I used to breed miniature horses. Had problem after problem with them and decieded that when I lost mare and foal to a birthing disaster I sold them all! But here it is about 4 years later and I just went an bought myself a dapply grey mare. SHe has had several foalings with no problems. I will be breeding her to my old stallion I used to own who has AMAZING bloodlines. I will post pics soon!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome!Can't wait for pics.If you want a few more....LOL


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

DO you have minis? Sure just UPS them to my house! lol. I want a whole bunch more. I want my herd of goats and my herd of minis!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well TECHNICALLY they are my uncles but he is selling them.1 mare and 1 stally (unrelated) and their baby.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats cool! So what do you do with the minitures may I ask? I know they look cute but what do most people purchase them for.

hehe now I sound like my clients who ask my what people purchase my goats for. LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm actually seriously thinking of getting me a mini horse!! But hubby don't know that yet! I think they are just way too cute and I'd really like to get a weanling so it would be used to living with my goats.....buttttt I wouldn't mind getting another registered doe so I can't have both.

I DO HOPE WE GET SOME PICCIES!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so cool!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

here she is! JR Bear Ranch Sugar Magic! I just love this little girl. SHe is so sweet and so good with my son. He can walk right up to her and walk her around. No agrression at all!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow- she's just too pretty for words. Lucky you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty! I love her "dapples"!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you you guys, she is such a sweet horse. When I first went to go look at her she was a bit "tore up". She had come from a farm that gets snow ALL the time and had such a thick winter coat, I swear she had dreadlock in that coat. SO I got her home and shaved her and she is a whole new horse! She is too cute. I am breeding her to my old stallion that I used to own, I will try to get some pics!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!! Love her color :thumb:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous!! I have a mini too...he stands at 27" tall!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

oooh 27 " huh, what color is he.... too bad you dident live closer, I would breed her to him! But you guys are gonna laugh.....I have a second mare coming my way, she is a black and white paint.... daughter out of a 3 time hall of fame champion... halter champion, driving champion and superior dam ( produced 3 multi hall of face multichampion) She is just gorgeous!! I will upload her pic an post it!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

oooh 27 " huh, what color is he.... too bad you dident live closer, I would breed her to him! But you guys are gonna laugh.....I have a second mare coming my way, she is a black and white paint.... daughter out of a 3 time hall of fame champion... halter champion, driving champion and superior dam ( produced 3 multi hall of face multichampion) She is just gorgeous!! I will upload her pic an post it!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok here she is. She looks like a bigger mare but she is only 33". No it is not a 27" but I like them a tad on the bigger side for foaling reasons. I always breed them to tiny stallions tho. I cant wait to bring her home.

Sire : Mountain Shadow's Sundance Kid

Dam: KC's Reeses Pieces

look the sire and dam up on the internet and you will find them. They are gorgeous!! I am sooooo excited!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My, she is a beauty!! Are you going to be breeding mini horses once again? I've seen a few in the papers here, but I don't think they're registered as the list price is like 800 a pair!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish he was still a stallion...my friend had him gelded because he has a slight underbite. He is the furriest horse I have ever seen!

He is sort of black but he looks to be a dark bay. I will post pics of him in another thread.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I am getting back into it. Selling like half my herd of nigis and getting a few mares, then eventually a stallion. I miss them soo much, my heart is truley with the minis, I love my goats very much, and will always have goats, but my deepest love is those miniature horses. I gave up when I had a bred mare, she was aborting a near term baby and the baby was coming out with two hooves and a head back. Well long story short we had to put the mare down. Lost both of them and ever since that I couldent even look at the miniatures without wanting to cry. SO 3 years later I think I am ok enought to get back into it. Still scared out of my mind but Magic is an ol' pro at the birthing, she usually does it on her own no problems, never lost a foal. SOOOOO I think we will be just fine.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You guys are sooo not helping my horse obsession! :drool: I came so close to getting a couple different horses but ended up not getting them. :shrug: 

Your new girls are so BEAUTIFUL! Congrats on them!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you very much, I am just sooo happy with them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful beautiful!!!

So what do you sell mini horses for? Pets? :shrug: You can't really ride them except if you are a small child right?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Stacey, you can show them in halter classes and in driving along with pets. I can't remember if there's anything else though. :shrug: My mom and I have wanted one since I was a baby, so we did a little research. LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! She's beautiful!


----------

